# Conneaut 11/17



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

had no plans of going thought the rain and wind would have shut it down . Checked port authority web cams and lake looked flat , checked river flow and almost no change from the other day . So off I went got there around 930 . Lake was mud slip was mud except all the way back of slip was good and river was good . Finished with 20 on 15 in a couple in slip and the rest in the river . Chrome and orange was what worked for me but a couple of other boats caught some on other colors !! Glad I went !!!


----------



## BWW (Oct 28, 2017)

FishIgo said:


> View attachment 249492
> View attachment 249493
> View attachment 249494
> View attachment 249495
> had no plans of going thought the rain and wind would have shut it down . Checked port authority web cams and lake looked flat , checked river flow and almost no change from the other day . So off


Nice to have met you on the water FishIGo. We were the boat with the Lab. 

We only got one, but we spent most of our time out in the harbor. I got one (24+ inches) on a large green/yellow/orange rooster tail. Other an that, no hook ups. 

My buddy landed two shiners, about 100 leaves, a sandbag, and a rock (a big rock). 

Any suggestions on avoiding the leaves while trolling? I tried keeping my rod tip in the water with limited success.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Id like to know how to avoid leaves as well. Im expecting a dont fish in the fall post.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

This won't avoid them but it will help. Switch your trebles out to single hooks.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

"Chrome and orange" what? Cleos? Casting ot trolling? Tx


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Its not so much about avoiding them as it is trying to stay away from the big patches of them , yesterday the big patches were around the swing bridge and in the 90 bend and a huge patch just past the first log in the middle of the river . So I fished between the 90 and the log and was doing very good !!!! ( I use my I Piliot and I can turn around on a dime ) Then the wind picked up in the afternoon and moved the big patch above the log in the middle to the east shore and opened it all the way up !! Usually on my first trip up the river each time I go I am standing up in the boat and I am watching to see were they are and adjusting ( I love my I Pilot there is nothing better than running a boat from a remote ) I use spoons and some cranks and I always am watching the tips of the rods to make sure there still twitching if not I have a leaf or weed ! Lastly Experience , I'm usually there 20 plus times a year !!!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

KTkiff said:


> This won't avoid them but it will help. Switch your trebles out to single hooks.


they also sell a trolling keel which you can buy in colors to help attract them or clear !!


----------



## PaddleFish (Aug 21, 2017)

Great tips above from FishIgo.

Hooking leaves in the Fall while trolling is inevitable so the key is to spot a fouled lure immediately and quickly clean and reset. You must know what your rod tip action is supposed to look like for your lure when it's swimming properly and closely monitor rod tips for any signs of being fouled up.

From my kayak I only troll plugs and cranks. I can get better swimming action at slower speeds and my baits will suspend or float when I stop paddling or on my inside line on a turn, (as opposed to hardware sinking and snagging). I'm monitoring my rod tips constantly as their action tells me if I'm paddling at the proper speed and alert me as to when a lure is fouled. In the rivers Im often only running lures 15 to 20 feet back in which case I can simply lift and pull my fouled bait up and out of the water which usually flings the leaf off, then drop the cleaned bait right back into the water without ever reeling it in.


----------

